# Hello everyone...



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

This is my first post and i look foward to show you and talk to you about my cats Moogy and Keiko... She it now trying to catch the cursor so i take it that she want's to say hello to you too...

Talk to you soon...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard! My cats Sugar and Twinkie say hi too :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Estelle!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, can't wait to see some kitty pics!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for your good words...You can see 2 photos of my beautys in the cat photos section... i'll try to put more tomorrow...


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Estelle! Lovely kitties you have there.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

But his/her signature is waaaaaay over the size limit!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

sorry...  i made the correction to my signature... i'll try to make a smaller one later...


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Right. Also in the Cats Art and litriture, you can ask people to make you signatures


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

thank you for the tip... i will do it for sure...


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Ah, please forgive me
I haven't even welcomed you yet! 
OMG.
Well. 
Anyways welcome to catforum, enjoy your stay


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Estelle! Post as often as you can get the kitties to allow you at the computer!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome From donna and the fur gang


----------

